# Car, train intersection



## Bob88 (Dec 21, 2016)

Has anyone here made a car train intersection. Looking to make one and fishing for ideas. Thanks for any info.

Bob


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Bob,
you might find some info from this search

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/search.php?searchid=2189410

or this search

https://nortonsafe.search.ask.com/w...E5-BEFD-46CD-86DE-8EA49F8A25F0&doi=2016-12-04

.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Years ago a friend had a slot track and HO train layout on the same table. He used Atlas track and they made a grade crossing section for train tracks. Once in a while T-Jets would deslot when they went over the crossing.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Atlas, Aurora (both in pin and clip and AFX, I believe) and Tyco snap lock all had slot track and train crossings.

Tom


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

swamibob said:


> Atlas, Aurora (both in pin and clip and AFX, I believe) and Tyco snap lock all had slot track and train crossings.
> 
> Tom


*Faller* had some, too...

Have 2 of their N Gauge ones.... The intersections on them
are at a 45° angle... Kinda cool...

Don't know if their H.O.s were that way, too...

*Life-Like* is another...

John


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I currently have two of the Aurora crossings in my layout and they work very smoothly for both the train and the cars. I run mostly T-Jets...no magnet cars. I could see where these might have a problem. I also don't know how well they would work with AFX cars v/s T-Jet cars. My layout is mostly Lionel track with adapters to Aurora to use the R/R crossings.




swamibob said:


> Atlas, Aurora (both in pin and clip and AFX, I believe) and Tyco snap lock all had slot track and train crossings.
> 
> Tom


----------



## woofwoof1 (Jan 25, 2017)

*What I no longer have : (*

It took a lot of TLC (and tape), but the RXR and intersections were very smooth.


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

woofwoof1 said:


> It took a lot of TLC (and tape), but the RXR and intersections were very smooth.


Looks good, do you have any other angles to show?


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

I posted a how to decades ago, not sure how to find it now.......but they are pretty easy to make and all you need is a nine inch straight .10 and a train re-railure $2.49.

In very simple terms....

Cut 9" straight dead center across all rails/slots etc, remove rails
Notch each side of the ramp of the rerailer so track is proper height
Lay all upside down and epoxy together
Cut slot track rails to proper length and reinsert (epoxy in place)
remove rails from train track and cut to length leaving room for a guide pin slot at crossing (epoxy rails back in)
on under side, solder wires across each apposing rail on both train and slot tracks to guarantee continuity

LMK if you need more details, just tried to throw something up for you. 



------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

